# Lack of security



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

n recent weeks, the U.S. Embassy has become aware of an increasing number of incidents at or near the Giza Pyramids. The majority of these incidents are attributed to over-aggressive vendors, though the degree of aggressiveness in some cases is closer to criminal conduct. Other more serious incidents have been reported involving vehicles nearing the Pyramids, with angry groups of individuals surrounding and pounding on the vehicles – and in some cases attempting to open the vehicle’s doors. While the motive is less clear (possibly related to carriage operators wanting fares), it has severely frightened several visitors. A common theme from many of these reports is the lack of visible security or police in the vicinity of the Pyramids. U.S. citizens should elevate their situational awareness when traveling to the Pyramids, avoid any late evening or night travel, utilize a recommended or trusted guide, and closely guard valuables. Though other tourist locations have not been brought to Embassy attention, these measures are also recommended at all crowded or popular tourist sites.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I have a friend who was in a taxi traveling between different schools - the taxi stopped int he big square near Mena House - and was surrounded by men bangingon the window and rying to open the door.

It turned out as she was a foriegner they wanted her to go hire a camel or something - but she was terrified and the driver was of no help at all.


----------



## mike_4 (Jan 27, 2013)

it happenned to me also last friday, there were a lot of people "disturbing" tourists out of pyramids and they were quite aggresive, you have to be quite "experienced" in Egypt to face them in a proper way.
If you don't belong to this category it is better to join a tourist agency if you want to visit especially pyramids, else you will find the situation quite annoying and it make ruin your visit to this wonderful monument.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

My tips for visiting the Pyramids:
- getting through to the ticket booth and past the front gate is the hardest part.
- carry lots of small bills and tip everyone generously (only if they deserve it of course)
- hire one of the guides and be firm with the negotiated price.
- laugh a lot (works better than yelling or getting upset)


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> My tips for visiting the Pyramids:
> - getting through to the ticket booth and past the front gate is the hardest part.
> - carry lots of small bills and tip everyone generously (only if they deserve it of course)
> - hire one of the guides and be firm with the negotiated price.
> - laugh a lot (works better than yelling or getting upset)


Agreed, I do try and avoid the guides as they are generally clueless. I know I enough Arabic to tell them that I have no money today but maybe some other time god willing. That usually gets a laugh and persuades them to leave me alone. On the rare occasion that "please leave me alone" in Arabic doesn't have the desired effect I usually ask them in Arabic if they cannot understand me or perhaps cannot hear me very well....asking this with a look of genuine concern on my face always does the trick. My advice is to always keep calm, learn some basics of Arabic and smile politely at them as you tell them to go away.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt's Antiquities' Ministry has criticized a U.S. Embassy message to American citizens in the country, urging them to be extra cautious because of recent incidents near the pyramids in Giza.
A ministry statement on Saturday says the warning is "baseless."


Read more: Egypt criticizes US warning over incidents near pyramids in Giza, says it's 'baseless' | Fox News


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What tosh...


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Egypt's Antiquities' Ministry has criticized a U.S. Embassy message to American citizens in the country, urging them to be extra cautious because of recent incidents near the pyramids in Giza.
> A ministry statement on Saturday says the warning is "baseless."
> 
> 
> Read more: Egypt criticizes US warning over incidents near pyramids in Giza, says it's 'baseless' | Fox News


not sure how much shisha (or whats in it) they are smoking at the ministry but i would suggest they went and took a look for themselves.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

oh but they know, this is typical Egyptian mindset: denial> let's pretend the problem doesn't exist, then it will disappear...


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> oh but they know, this is typical Egyptian mindset: denial> let's pretend the problem doesn't exist, then it will disappear...


That or blame it all on the mysterious "Foreign Hand".


----------

